# Ikaw ay ang dakila at tabgi kaibigan.



## Inglip

This is my attempt to translate the following. Is it correct.

Happy birthday my sister.

You are a great and special friend. I am happy that we are friends. You may not be English, but you are my kabayan. 

Enjoy your day.





Maligayang kaarawan ang kapatid na babae ko.

Ikaw ay dakila at tangi kaibigan. Masaya Ako kasi kaibigan tayo. Hindi ikaw ay English, pero ikaw ay ang kabayan ko.

Tuwa ang araw mo!


thanks!


----------



## 082486

my try.....   

"kabayan" = is that kababayan?
"English" = American or from England?
If your sister is older than you, call her Ate...If she's younger than you it's okey to call her kapatid.
When you say "enjoy your day", are you referring to her birthday (on that day)?

Maligayang kaarawan aking kapatid (Ate). 
Ikaw ay isang mabuti (dakila) at espesyal na kaibigan. Ako ay masaya (maligaya,nagagalak) na tayo'y magkaibigan. Hindi ka man Ingles, (pero) kababayan naman kita. (Magkababayan naman tayo = but we are magkababayan)

Magsaya ka sa araw na ito or Magsaya ka sa kaarawan mo.


----------



## Inglip

thanks man.

from england
she isnt actually related.
yes, kababayan


thanks


----------



## 082486

You're welcome   





Inglip said:


> thanks man.


 
(I'm actually a girl, hehehe)


----------



## Inglip

ok. The expression is for both.


----------



## 082486

Yeah I know, hehehe...


----------



## Salbahe

This is probably a really basic question, but then, that only makes it match my Tagalog skill.  In the sentence above:

Ako ay masaya na tayo'y magkaibigan.

What is the meaning of appending *'y* to tayo?  Why is it necessary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inglip

`y is short for ay. There is no literal translation, it means like "are, am, is". 

Ako ay (ako'y) = I am
Tayo ay (tayo'y) = we are
Siya ay (siya'y) = he/she is


Ako ay masaya na tayo'y magkaibigan. = *I am* happy that *we are *friends.


----------



## Salbahe

Ok, thank you.  I thought that might be the case, but since "Ako ay" at the beginning was left separate, I wasn't sure.  Plus I started my Tagalog studies with Rosetta Stone, and they haven't heard of the word "ay" yet. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Inglip

No problem. This is just me but I find ot easier to read "ay" as "has". Ako ay masaya. I has happy. Then it's easy to the understand that as I am happy. 

That isn't the best example, but in more advanced sentences it helps me anyway.


----------

